# tra poco la sentenza



## Minerva (3 Ottobre 2011)

Se rilasciata, Amanda Knox potrebbe diventare ricchissima: le offerte economiche per la sua prima intervista ufficiale sono milionarie e numerosissime. La Knox, 24, potrebbe guadagnare una fortuna con il libro delle sue memorie (che si dice abbia gia' scritto nel carcere). Senza contare gli introiti derivanti dalla vendita dei diritti di riproduzione cinematografica.

il mio parere è che non esistano abbastanza prove per lei e sollecito...nel dubbio auspico il rilascio;
ma troverei una forma giuridica che proibisse di usufruire di questa triste popolarità ricavadone denaro...
amanda è sempre la tizia che come minimo non si è fatta scrupolo di mettere nei guai un tizio con famiglia e figlio.

agli americani che ci etichettano come terribile persecutori di innocenti ricordo che nemmeno 15 giorni fa hanno ucciso per iniezione letale un uomo sulla quale colpevolezza c'erano dubbi legittimi.
e che comunque un paese dove vige la pena di morte lezioni di civiltà non le deve dare





aggiornamento:
assolti perché il fatto non sussiste! formula piena


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2011)

http://www.tgcom.mediaset.it/cronac...ws-e-daily-mail-amanda-perde-in-appello.shtml


figuraccia inglese


----------

